# MB Touren in Erlanger?!?!?!



## Chaoswirbel (3. Juli 2005)

Hi an Alle

So - nun bin i endlich auch MB-Besitzerin *jepee* und nun will ich hier im Raum Erlangen tolle Strecken haben/fahren/finden...   

Gibts hier vielleicht schon  Treffs, wo  man auch als kleine dumme Anfängerin mitradlen kann? Im Mailwald oder Reichswald vielleicht? 

Das fänd ich voll subber-spitzen-klasse   


Also - haut rein in die Tasten   

Greetz


----------



## ghost-biker (5. Juli 2005)

Ciao "Chaoswirbel"!
Ich bin ein "Zugereister", der in Eckental gelandet ist. Fahre oft im Reichswald sowie in der Gegend zwischen ER - FO - LAUF.
Wenn Du Lust hast, mal ne lockere Kennenlernrunde mit zu drehen, dann melde Dich doch einfach mal direkt per Mail bei mir - dann können wir mal einen Rad-Treff im Detail ausmachen.
Du erreichst mich unter:
[email protected]
Würde mich sehr freuen   , von Dir zu hören!
Lieber Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

ich bin auch aus Erlangen und würd mich sehr freuen, auch mal mit euch mit zu fahren... Samstag treffen wir uns vom RC Erlangen aus, wie Thomas schon so schön "reinkopiert" hat... 
Fahr zwar unter der Woche auch mit meinen Kollegen, aber die können nur in der Mittagspause ne Stunde...
Ihr könnt mich unter [email protected] oder unter 0179/7500014 erreichen...

Viele liebe Grüße

Chrissi


----------



## Chaoswirbel (6. Juli 2005)

Hi Thomas

Danke für das Plänle!    

Da werd i mich super gern mal anschließen - brauch nur leider erst einen Helm.
Aber dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


Grüßle Andy


----------



## Chaoswirbel (6. Juli 2005)

Hi Chrissi

Ja super - klar, da machen wir mal was zusammen aus!   

Wie gesagt - werd mich am Freitag mal auf den Weg machen und nen Helm zulegen und dann kanns mal losgehen!

Liebes Grüßle, Andy


----------



## Chaoswirbel (6. Juli 2005)

Hi Clemens

Na da können wir doch gleich mal was zu dritt mir Chrissi ausmachen - falls du doppelter Frauenpower gewachsen bist   

Wär schön, wenns mal klappt.

ciao Andy


----------



## sunflower (6. Juli 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> Na da können wir doch gleich mal was zu dritt mir Chrissi ausmachen - falls du doppelter Frauenpower gewachsen bist


Vielleicht sogar dreifache!  Wär bei Gelegenheit auch gern dabei...
Aber männliche Verstärkung sollte auch nicht wirklich zum Problem werden...


----------



## McFlurry (7. Juli 2005)

und hier ist noch ne Frau - sofern das wetter mal wieder besser wird bin ich auch dabei!!


----------



## Chaoswirbel (7. Juli 2005)

super - freu mich volle über eure Antworten!  

Ich hoff, wir bekommen bald mal was zusammen!  

Helmkauf ist auch fest geplant....


----------



## E36/8 (8. Juli 2005)

Hi, 
komme auch aus Erlangen und wenn was zusammenkommt würde mich gerne anschließen.

... zumindest wenn der Ölverlust an meiner Hinterradbremse mal gestoppt sein sollte   
Jetzt hab ich n fast neues Bike + Urlaub und kann wg. dem Mist nicht auf dem MTB trainieren   Das nächste mal kauf ich wieder Laufschuhe! Billiger, bei jedem Wetter einsatzbereit und ohne Schnick-Schnack der verreckt geht!   
Zum Glück kann man im Sommer wenigstens Wakeboarden gehen, sonst wäre der Urlaub ja total für die Katz


----------



## Chaoswirbel (8. Juli 2005)

Grrrrrrr - jetzt hab ichs heute doch nicht mehr geschafft nach nem Helm zu schauen   


Aber vielleicht schaff ich es morgen ja - wie würde es denn  am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Runde ausschauen? Hätte jmd von Euch Zeit und Lust?



@sunflower : wenn ich die Tour überlebe, dann können wir ja mal schauen wg physiotherapeutischer Notfälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (9. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

treffen uns heute (Samstag) um 14:30 Uhr beim Kreisverkehr am Obi in Buchenhof, da wo auch Kirschen und so verkauft werden... da gehts in den Wald hinter...
Wer also lust hat kann gerne mitkommen...
Ähm und nen Helm brauchst net unbedingt, wär zwar net schlecht aber einmal kann man auch ohne fahren 

Grüße chrissi


----------



## sunflower (9. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Bin evtl dabei! Weiß nur nicht, ob ich die Jungs überzeugen kann, später zu fahren. Die wollten glaub ich schon früher los... Also falls ich um 14:30 nicht da bin, müsst ihr nicht warten. Dann bin ich schon unterwegs... Wär aber cool, wenn's klappt


----------



## chrissi138 (11. Juli 2005)

Hey Ihr,

wollen wir etz mal nen Termin ausmachen, wann wir uns treffen? Ich kann eigentlich jeden Tag nach der Arbeit...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## E36/8 (11. Juli 2005)

Ich hab ab Donnerstag bis nächste Woche Montag Zeit


----------



## Chaoswirbel (11. Juli 2005)

Wie wärs am Mittwoch? Da könnte ich nach der Arbeit ab 18.30
Oder am Freitag ab 16Uhr

Donnerstag muss ich schon feiern gehen


----------



## sunflower (11. Juli 2005)

Mittwoch klingt gut! Sagen wir einfach mal Mittwoch 18:30 Obi-Kreisel?! Ich hoff  mal, daß ich bis dahin fertig bin... 
Donnerstag kann ich auch net und WE bin ich  net da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (11. Juli 2005)

Mittwoch wollt ich mal zu den Leuten an der Alten Veste stoßen, aber Freitag nach der Arbeit hört sich gut an...

@sunflower: heißt WE bei dir auch schon Freitag?

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## Chaoswirbel (11. Juli 2005)

na dann würd ich sagen Mittwoch 18.30 Kreisel    

@sunflower: ich schick dir noch mein handynr. falls du es nicht schaffst, dann können wir es auch noch kurzfristig nach hinten verschieben.

@chrissi
und am Freitag wäre ich auch gerne dabei - ab wann könntest du denn da chrissi?


@ E36/8
und was ist mit dir? Auch dabei?


----------



## sunflower (11. Juli 2005)

@ Chrissi
An die Veste wollte ich nächste Wocher oder so. Diese passt's mir nicht von der Zeit. Könnten doch diese Woche ER machen und nächste an die Veste.
Und ich bin ab Freitag nachmittag auf nem Rennen und komm erst Sonntag wieder.

@ Chaos
Angekommen. Meld mich, falls es nicht klappt.


----------



## kniffo (11. Juli 2005)

Servus,

Darf man sich der Runde dazugesellen? 
Fahrt ihr nur "Forstautobahn" oder sind da auch ein paar nette Trails mit dabei? Fragen über Fragen

Kniffo


----------



## E36/8 (11. Juli 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> na dann würd ich sagen Mittwoch 18.30 Kreisel
> 
> @sunflower: ich schick dir noch mein handynr. falls du es nicht schaffst, dann können wir es auch noch kurzfristig nach hinten verschieben.
> @chrissi
> ...



Hoi!
Am Mittwoch sitz ich bis 9e in der Schule fest , wird also nix mit MTB Fahren. Donnerstag gehts zum Wakeboarden, also auch wieder nix. 
Aber wenn für Freitag was zusammenkommt lasse ich den Kurs im Fitnessstudio sausen und bin auf auf jeden Fall dabei   !

@kniffo: Keine Ahnung ... bis jetzt ist meines Wissens noch nix zusammengekommen, fahr einfach mit dann kannst du dich ja bei der Steckenwahl laut zu Wort melden! Außerdem bin ich dann nicht der einzigen der von Mädels in Grund und Boden gefahren wird    !!!


----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

Moin!

@ kniffo
Da unser Cahoswirbel blutige Anfängerin ist, würde ich sagen, wir fahren erstmal Forstautobahnen mit leichten Trails. Am Anfang biste doch genug mit deinem Bike beschäftigt, da sollten wir's ruhig angehen lassen. Halt mal schaun, was geht...

@ E36/8
Geb's zu! Willst nur mit den Mädels fahren, damit DU mal jemanden in Grund und Boden fahren kannst!  
In was für einem Studio bist du denn?


----------



## chrissi138 (12. Juli 2005)

@ Chaoswirbel: Anfängerin? Weibliche unterstützung... toll  ich bin auch erst seit dieser Saison richtig dabei... ich kann Freitag ab 15:30 Uhr ungefähr. Sag mir wann es dir passt und die anderen können sich auch gerne anschließen... 

@ sunflower: nächste woche Veste hört sich auch sehr gut an, wann und wo treffen? könnten ja zusammen hinfahren, spritsparen... 

@ all: Mittwoch kann ich leider doch nicht, aber Freitag steht hoffentlich fest und nächste woche alte veste 

lg chrissi


----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

@ Chrissi
Jep, das klingt gut. Da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht.  Können wir ja mal so festhalten. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich nach dem WE erstmal für mindestens 3 Wochen kein Bike mehr sehen kann...


----------



## Chaoswirbel (12. Juli 2005)

@Kniffo
Also wir können ja erst Autobahn fahren und dann müsst ihr eben nur schnell genug sein - dann habt ihr gute Chancen mich abzuhängen und könnt nette Trails fahren   

@sunflower
wo und was fährst du denn am Freitag oder Samstag?

@chrissi
weiblich ja - aber Unterstützung...schau ma mal    
Am Freitag hab ich ab 16Uhr frei - wie wärs mit 17Uhr? Wo willst du denn fahren zwecks Treffpunkt?


und wie schauts mit dem "Rest" am Freitag aus? 

Grüßle vom Chaos


----------



## E36/8 (13. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> @ E36/8
> Geb's zu! Willst nur mit den Mädels fahren, damit DU mal jemanden in Grund und Boden fahren kannst!
> In was für einem Studio bist du denn?


@sunflower
 Shit, jetzt ists raus ... und was nun!? 
Mal im Ernst, wenn ich deine Zeit beim FränkischeSchweiz Marathon so anschaue und davon ausgehe das ich seitdem im Schnitt weniger als 1x pro Woche gefahren bin glaube ich nicht das ich, wenns drauf ankommen würde, mithalten kann. Und nachdem du jetzt schon wieder n Rennwochenende vor dir hast wird sich das wohl auch nicht so schnell ändern   
Mittwoch Abend bin ich ja leider nicht dabei, aber wg. Freitag freue ich mich eher auf ne lockere Tour als auf ein Kräftemessen!
Ach ja, Studio ist das TV-Vital

@Chaoswirbel & alle anderen
ich bin auch für 17Uhr
wg. dem "WO" ... OBI Kreisel würde sich aufgrund der Nähe zum Reichswald anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (13. Juli 2005)

@ E36/8
Man sollte das mit dem Rennwochende nicht gar zu ernst nehmen. In erster Linier wird das wohl ne Riesen-Gaudi. 4  Teams aus Chaoten auf nem 12h-Rennen. Wir machen das doch alle nur wegen der Party danach. 
Und soooo toll war die Zeit ja wohl echt net. Wobei ich doch zufrieden bin...


----------



## chrissi138 (13. Juli 2005)

@ sunflower & Chaoswirbel & E36/8: Also ich sag etz einfach mal, treffen wir uns am Freitag um 17 Uhr am Kreisverkehr beim Obi, nachdem eigentlich alle einverstanden sind...

Wer mitkommen will/kann soll sich anschließen 

ähm mich erkennt ihr an feuerroten, kurzen Haaren 

lg chrissi


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2005)

ich sag etz auch mal zu, allerdings unter Vorbehalt. Muß morgen noch klären, ob ich da auch wirklich Zeit hab   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2005)

komme auch    
nachdem ich erst am Dienstag mit dem Alpenverein in dem Eck rumgedüst bin (was übrigens eine seehr geile Tour war  ) sollte ich noch ein paar Trails wiederfinden   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Chaoswirbel (15. Juli 2005)

super!

dann bis morgen bzw heute - also Freitag um 17Uhr


----------



## E36/8 (16. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also mir hat die kleine Tour am Freitag Abend gut gefallen. Können bei Gelegenheit gernen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen.
War ja auch zeitmäßig super abgestimmt ... ne Stunde länger & Chrissi hätte vor lauter Regen garantiert keinen Durst mehr gehabt!!!  
Riesen Dank nochmal an unseren reo-Fahrer Stefan ... dafür das du nicht aus Erlangen kommst hast ne schöne Strecke gefunden!   

Ach ja, nachdem vom Erlanger DAV heute niemand erschienen ist bin n bischen auf eigene Faust in der Burgberggegend unterwegs gewesen. Hat Spaß gemacht, aber es war schon ein sehr planloses rumgefahre ... bin also noch Guide-Untauglich   

So ... und jetzt ab auf die Piste
Geilen Abend noch
Ciao Matthias


----------



## Chaoswirbel (17. Juli 2005)

> also mir hat die kleine Tour am Freitag Abend gut gefallen. Können bei Gelegenheit gernen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen. Riesen Dank nochmal an unseren reo-Fahrer Stefan



da kann ich mich nur anschließen - hat echt super spaß gemacht!

mega Lob an unseren Guide   



> War ja auch zeitmäßig super abgestimmt ... ne Stunde länger & Chrissi hätte vor lauter Regen garantiert keinen Durst mehr gehabt!!!


....eine Stunde länger und ich hätte das zeitliche gesegnet   

@Matthias:
dann machen wir mit dir eben mal einen Orientierungs-Ausflug mit Kompass und Stirnlampe für den Notfall


----------



## E36/8 (17. Juli 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> ....eine Stunde länger und ich hätte das zeitliche gesegnet


Meinst du jetzt konditionsmäßig oder das uns der Blitz getroffen hätte? Da du dich ja schon durch nen Marathon (im Laufen) gequält hast kann ich mir ersteres nicht ganz vorstellen   


			
				Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> @Matthias:
> dann machen wir mit dir eben mal einen Orientierungs-Ausflug mit Kompass und Stirnlampe für den Notfall


Können wir ab kommenden Samstag gerne probieren, aber ich erweitere die Liste zum "sicher nach Hause finden" lieber mal um Handy + etwas Geld fürs Taxi ... damit steigen die Chancen um ein Vielfaches 

Ihr könnt euch ja schon mal was überlegen, wenn ich rechtzeitig vom Bodensee zurück bin fahr ich wieder mit.


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen  

Wenn ihr auch mal lust habt in der Fränkischen zu fahren dann können wir mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen. So im bereich ab Ebermannstadt bis Pottenstein da kenne ich mich ganz gut aus. Von Autobahen bis knackige Trails ist alles vorhanden.

Grüßle Rüdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kniffo (17. Juli 2005)

Servus,

Nachdem das mit dem Mitfahren bei euch nicht geklappt hat, und ich aber trotzdem als Neu-Erlanger ein paar schöne Wege hier in der Umgebung kennenlernen will, würd ich mal den Dienstag so ab 18.00 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt flexibel. Sollte sich kein "Eingeborener" finden, der den Tourenklaus mimt, wird halt so gefahren.


----------



## Chaoswirbel (17. Juli 2005)

> Meinst du jetzt konditionsmäßig oder das uns der Blitz getroffen hätte? Da du dich ja schon durch nen Marathon (im Laufen) gequält hast kann ich mir ersteres nicht ganz vorstellen



oh ich konnte mir das ganz gut vorstellen und wenn ich meine Knie anschaue, kann ichs immer noch   



> Können wir ab kommenden Samstag gerne probieren, aber ich erweitere die Liste zum "sicher nach Hause finden" lieber mal um Handy + etwas Geld fürs Taxi ... damit steigen die Chancen um ein Vielfaches



Perfekt! Dann würd ich aber vorschlagen das Geld lieber im Biergarten zu inverstieren   

Viel Spaß am Bodensee!

@kniffo
ich hoffe, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe - werd morgen noch mal bescheid sagen!

@rüdi
dann wird aber auch geklettert - you remember?


----------



## kniffo (18. Juli 2005)

Muss leider schon wieder passen, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## sunflower (19. Juli 2005)

Muss mich auch mal wieder melden. 
Geht evtl was am WE?


----------



## Chaoswirbel (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo   

Jep-wäre schön! Weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob i am weekend hier bin.


----------



## chrissi138 (20. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

also fränkische wäre ich auch auf jeden fall dabei... Oder auch in Erlangen, sagt wann habt ihr denn wieder zeit? Freitag/Samstag?

Lg chrissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also ich bin jetzt wieder in Erlangen und wäre bei ner Samstag Nachmittag Runde dabei.


----------



## kniffo (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Erlanger,

Damit hier mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht werden, ein Vorschlag für ne Samstagnachmittagrunde.
Treff heute, 16:00 Uhr am Obi- Kreisel. Bin allerdings nur bei schönem Wetter (sprich, kein Wasser von oben) da. Entscheidung über Richtung und Länge  kann ja dann spontan gefällt werden. Bis später.


----------



## E36/8 (23. Juli 2005)

kniffo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erlanger,
> 
> Damit hier mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht werden, ein Vorschlag für ne Samstagnachmittagrunde.
> Treff heute, 16:00 Uhr am Obi- Kreisel. Bin allerdings nur bei schönem Wetter (sprich, kein Wasser von oben) da. Entscheidung über Richtung und Länge  kann ja dann spontan gefällt werden. Bis später.



16Uhr ist mir heute entweder zu früh oder zu spät ... ich Versuch am kommenden WE wieder dabei zu sein. Wetter ist mir egal ... schließlich fahren wir ja MTB und net Rennrad !!!


----------



## Chaoswirbel (23. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

I bin auch erst wieder nä Woche dabei - bin Rest des WE unterwegs.
Viel Spaß und schönes w  eekend


----------



## laleluX (25. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,
Also ich bin auch recht oft hier unterwegs (rathsberg&HetzlesRunde).
Lasst mal hören wanns bei Euch des nächste mal wieder an den Start geht?!  
dAS wetter soll ja endlich ab morgen auf unserer Seite stehen  

gruß alex


----------



## chrissi138 (25. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

was haltet ihr wieder von Freitag Nachmittag? War ne angenehme zeit, da ich am WE in der Fränkischen Schweiz sein werde denk ich...
Können uns ja wieder so gegen 17 Uhr am Kreisel beim Obi treffen...

lg chrissi


----------



## E36/8 (26. Juli 2005)

chrissi138 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr wieder von Freitag Nachmittag? War ne angenehme zeit, da ich am WE in der Fränkischen Schweiz sein werde denk ich...
> Können uns ja wieder so gegen 17 Uhr am Kreisel beim Obi treffen...
> ...



Morgen,
könnten wirs auf halb6 verschieben ... damit steigen die Chancen das ich rechtzeitig aus Arbeit raus bin erheblich   

Ciao Matthias


----------



## sunflower (26. Juli 2005)

Freitag kann ich net...  Geht vielleicht was am WE?! Irgendjemand da?


----------



## E36/8 (26. Juli 2005)

samstag hab ich ab vormittag kurs und weis net genau wann ich rauskomme. 
sonntag dreh ich, sobald ich wieder gerade aus fahren/schauen kann  , ne gemütliche runde. länger wie 2-3 Stunden sind aber nicht drin.


----------



## sunflower (26. Juli 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> slänger wie 2-3 Stunden sind aber nicht drin.


Waaaaaaaaaa?! Unter 5 Stunden steig ich doch garnicht erst auf's Bike!  Scherz! Klingt doch mal net schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (26. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaa?! Unter 5 Stunden steig ich doch garnicht erst auf's Bike!  Scherz! Klingt doch mal net schlecht...



Jaja, erst das Feld beim 12 Stunden Rennen aufmischen und zum Nachtisch werden dann unschuldige Freizeitsportler auf der Kinderdistanz geschnupft ... des hamma gern


----------



## sunflower (26. Juli 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, erst das Feld beim 12 Stunden Rennen aufmischen und zum Nachtisch werden dann unschuldige Freizeitsportler auf der Kinderdistanz geschnupft ... des hamma gern


Klar, immer! Ich böses Mädchen... 
Hey, ich bin ganz lieb und gaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam. Kannst dich also ruhig am Sonntag mit mir in den Wald trauen...


----------



## E36/8 (28. Juli 2005)

@chrissi138
Wie schauts mit Freitag aus? Die Beteiligung scheint sich ja in Grenzen zu halten. Wenn du trotzdem fahren willst würde ich 17:15 an der ARAL Tanke (beim Kanal) vorschlagen.

@sunflower
Ok, dann will ich mal mutig sein. Hoffe aber mal das sich bis Sonntag noch ein paar weitere Opfer beteiligen.


----------



## Chaoswirbel (28. Juli 2005)

Ja mooooooment - i wär natürlich auch dabei   

....muss euch doch ausbremsen   

um 17.30uhr beim Obi Kreisel?


----------



## E36/8 (28. Juli 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mooooooment - i wär natürlich auch dabei
> 
> ....muss euch doch ausbremsen
> 
> um 17.30uhr beim Obi Kreisel?



super! sind die Wadeln wieder fit? gibt dann nämlich wieder 2 Minirockfreie Wochen   
Also, dann 17:15 an der ARAL und bis 17:30 sind wir dann am OBI Kreisel, ok?

So, jetzt gehts auf zum Triathlon, Sport+MTB fahren+Biergarten


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2005)

17.30 Uhr? bei dem Wetter? na dann nehmt mal genug Wasser mit. Wenns so warm bleibt, hab ich morgen wieder genug Wasser dabei - ein ganzes Freibad-Schwimmbecken voll   Sprich ich komme nicht, leg mich um die Zeit lieber noch ein wenig ins Freibad   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Chaoswirbel (28. Juli 2005)

wir sind eben sau-hart drauf!!!!!   

und zur Not sind ja genügend Tümpel im Wald


----------



## weichling (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ihr bekommt heute abend noch einen Mitfahrer. 
Das Wasser wird heute abend von oben kommen!  

Bis später am Obikreisel.

ciao


----------



## Chaoswirbel (29. Juli 2005)

Hi - hoffe das liest noch jemand von euch!

hmmm tjaaaa - also i glaub, das ist mir heut doch zu heiß - werde wahrscheinlich a bisserl später fahren gehen - hab heute den ganzen Abend Zeit und das nutz ich wahrscheinlich.

Also, falls ich nicht auftauche - nicht warten und viel Spaß beim Austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (29. Juli 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi - hoffe das liest noch jemand von euch!
> 
> hmmm tjaaaa - also i glaub, das ist mir heut doch zu heiß - werde wahrscheinlich a bisserl später fahren gehen - hab heute den ganzen Abend Zeit und das nutz ich wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also, falls ich nicht auftauche - nicht warten und viel Spaß beim Austoben



Beruhigend das ich net der einzigen bin ders wahrscheinlich nicht schafft, häng noch auf Arbeit fest und hab keine Ahnung wie lange noch. Da Chrissi auch schon länger nix mehr von sich hören hat lassen geh ich mal davon aus das sie ebenfalls nicht mitfährt, oder weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## chrissi138 (29. Juli 2005)

Hey Ihr,

ich schaff es heute nicht mehr, wir haben in der Buchhaltung Abschluss und ich bin immernoch in der Arbeit... Vielleicht nächste Woche?
Wie siehts da bei euch aus, hat jemand abends Zeit?

lg chrissi


----------



## Chaoswirbel (29. Juli 2005)

ja dann passt es ja!

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ab heute

5 WOCHEN FERIEN  
habe


----------



## E36/8 (29. Juli 2005)

@chaoswirbel
Hab die nächsten Wochen auch Sommerferien, somit muß ich jetzt nur noch auf Arbeit  

@chrissi 
Die nächsten Wochen sehen gut aus weil ich ja nicht mehr in die Schule muß. Wird neben Freibad, Wakeboarden oder Grillen schon mal n Tag fürs Biken übrig bleiben  

Also dann, mach mich jetzt auf den Heimweg.
Geiles Wochende


----------



## weichling (29. Juli 2005)

Na da ab ich ab 15:00
nich mehr am Rechner war, stand ich um17:30   alleine 
am Obikreisel.

M.R.


----------



## Chaoswirbel (29. Juli 2005)

Oh Mist!!!!    SORRY!!!!!!       

Haben dich voll vergessen!

Am besten wir tauschen das nä mal Handy-Nr., damit so was nicht mehr passiert....

Nicht böse sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
jemand da ?
Hat morgen sonntag 31.07.05 jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust zum Biken. Ich will nicht immer alleine biken.

Michael


----------



## E36/8 (30. Juli 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> jemand da ?
> Hat morgen sonntag 31.07.05 jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust zum Biken. Ich will nicht immer alleine biken.
> 
> Michael



Hoi!
Ich wollte morgen eigentlich so gegen 11 oder 12 fahren, aber nachdem ich vorhin recht zügig vom Radl abgestiegen bin weiß ichs noch nicht obs so ne gute Idee ist.   
Knie, Ellenbogen & Schulter haben nur Kratzer, aber im Gelenk vom kleinen Finger stichts wie Sau. Wenn er bis morgen anschwillt geh ich nur Joggen und Montag dann zum Arzt, falls es weg ist schreib ich dir bis 11 ne Nachricht und wir können dann im laufe des Tages noch ne Runde drehen.
Kannst dich mal an Yvonne (sunflower) wenden, sie wollte morgen je nach Wetter mitfahren.

Ciao & evtl. bis Morgen


----------



## sunflower (30. Juli 2005)

Servus!

Nachdem ich heute erst getriezt und dann auch noch ziemlich nass geworden bin, muss ich morgen auch mal schaun. Werde es wohl auch erst morgen vormittag beim Blick gen Himmel entscheiden, ob ich fahre. Aber ich denke mal schon. Wollte dann so gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr weg... 
Sollen wir einfach mal 13 Uhr Obi-Kreisel sagen?! Und morgen hier kurz vorher nochmal durchzählen, wer kommt und wer nicht?


----------



## weichling (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen um 13:00 Uhr beim Obikreisel. 

@sunflower. Wetter ist morgen ok. ca 24°C und geringe Regenneigung.
www.wetterochs.de ist für das lokale Wetter ganz gut.

Ich hatte mich grade nicht anmelden können. Habe angeblich 5 mal das falsche
Passwort eingegeben. Man was war da blos los ? Naja passwort zurücksetzen lassen, dann gings wieder.

Michael


----------



## sunflower (31. Juli 2005)

Ich werde da sein...


----------



## E36/8 (31. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen!
Auf mich braucht ihr net warten, werd die nächsten Tage wohl aufs MTB verzichten müssen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## weichling (31. Juli 2005)

Ich werde auch da sein.

@E36/8 Gute Besserung!


----------



## sunflower (31. Juli 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> Auf mich braucht ihr net warten, werd die nächsten Tage wohl aufs MTB verzichten müssen.
> Viel Spaß


Pah! Alles Ausreden! Geb's doch einfach zu: du traust dich nicht, gegen mich anzutreten... 

*aufatme* Hab ich doch nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## chrissi138 (4. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am verzweifeln... hat den jemand am kommenden Sa lust mit Wakeboaren zu kommen? Würde aber früh um 8 schon losgehen und kostet nix, da es von meiner Firma aus geht... Hatte mich mit Partner angemeldet und der existiert leider nicht mehr... 

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## weichling (4. August 2005)

Was ist wakeboaren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (4. August 2005)

Wakeboarden ist wie Snowboardfahren nur auf dem Wasser... ich habs bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemacht... Stells mir aber lustig vor


----------



## E36/8 (4. August 2005)

aber vorsicht ...
macht, genauso wie snowboarden, süchtig   ... ansonsten konnte ich noch keine nebenwirkungen feststellen


----------



## Chaoswirbel (5. August 2005)

Hi Leute

so, nachdem ich jetzt bald auf große Reise gehe und vorher keine Unfälle mehr riskieren will  - gell E36/8    - werd ich mich bis September erst mal verabschieden. Hoffe danach geht wieder was zusammen!


@sunflower: wäre super, wenn wir dann mal wieder biken gehen würden!  

@crissi: viel Spaß beim wakeboarden! Aber nicht dem Biken abtrünnig werden gelle    (müssen doch mal unsere Frauen-Runde klar machen!)

@E36/8 Gute Besserung weiterhin und denk dran: nie unter 4 Stunden!   


viel Spaß und bis bald!


----------



## sunflower (5. August 2005)

@ chaoswirbel
Wo verschwindest du denn hin?!
Und klar gehen wir danach wieder biken! Das mit der Mädelsrunde muss doch wirklich mal was werden.


----------



## E36/8 (5. August 2005)

Chaoswirbel schrieb:
			
		

> so, nachdem ich jetzt bald auf große Reise gehe und vorher keine Unfälle mehr riskieren will  - gell E36/8    - werd ich mich bis September erst mal verabschieden. Hoffe danach geht wieder was zusammen!


  Dienstag kommt der sch*** Gips runter und dann wird gebiked was geht, will endlich ml wieder richtig fit werden! Vielleicht klappts dann auch mit den 4 Stunden  
Schade das du dich im vorraus schon schonen willst, trotzdem viel Spaß auf deinem Abenteuerurlaub


----------



## Chaoswirbel (5. August 2005)

@sunflower: 
nach Thailand geht es für fast 4 Wochen mit dem Rucksack....isch freu mi soooo   


@E36/8: 
Dankeschön  - den Spaß und das Abenteuer werd ich bestimmt haben   
....dann hoff ich mal, dass du mich danach noch in meinem unfitten, über 4 Stunden liegenden Zustand mitnehmen wirst   
...dafür werd ich mich in Thailand im Klettern üben


----------



## E36/8 (8. August 2005)

Hi,
bin ab Dienstag bin ich hoffentlich wieder ohne Gips unterwegs   & werde öfter mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen.
Wer mitfahren will kann ja hier posten oder sich bei mir melden.
Start: so halb 6 bis 6 
Dauer: 2-3 Stunden 
Richtung: Hetzles oder Reichswald

ciao Matthias


----------



## kniffo (8. August 2005)

Wenn es irgand wann mal wieder ein bisschen trockener wird bin ich gern dabei, aber vorher geht bei mir nix, bin halt ne Memme. Also hoffe ich dass der Sommer doch noch mal zurückkommt. Bis dahin.


----------



## Bushbiker (18. August 2005)

Radsportverein RC 1950 Erlangen Termin August 2005

Datum:           Startzeit:    Sportart:         Treffpunkt:                                   Profil:                 Streckenziel:

20.08.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

27.08.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

28.08.05 So   10.00 Uhr  Radwandern Vereinsheim RC 1950 Erlangen      Mittel                      Überraschung Runde     XXX

Anhang: Mountainbike
Anfänger Strecke 5km/h bis 15km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 15km/h bis 20km/h, bis zu 120 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag
Helmpflicht!!!

Anhang: Radwandern
Anfänger Strecke 10km/h bis 18km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 18km/h bis 30km/h, bis zu 200 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jedermann, Kinder unter 14 Jahren jedoch nur in Begleitung Erwachsener.
Wichtig: Bei Regenwetter finden Sachen die mit einem XXX gekennzeichnet sind nicht statt
Streckenleiter: Thomas Schwarz, Handy Nr. 01714573497
Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung, jeder Teilnehmer muß ausreichend versichert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kniffo (6. September 2005)

Ich würde für morgen ne Runde im Hellen vorschlagen, da ja das Wetter zur Zeit wohl gesonnen ist. Also wer Bock hat, so ca. 17:30 ne kleine Runde entweder am Berg oder am Obi- Kreisel (da kenn ich allerdings keine guten Wege). 
So denn, 

Kniffo


----------



## Haunert (6. September 2005)

Bin demnächst auch in Taiiland unterwegs - allerdings Tubeless !!!


----------



## E36/8 (7. September 2005)

Bei mir klappts heute (und die restliche Woche) wg. der Arbeit nicht so früh ... wenn des so weitergeht muß ich lansam auf Nachtfahrten mit Xeonbrennern umsteigen   
Viel Spaß


----------



## Behle (27. September 2005)

Hai zusammen!

Ich wohne jetzt zwar schon ein Jahr in Erlangen, habe es aber bis jetzt nur zu einer mir bekannten Strecke im Reichs- und im Maiwald gebracht... 
Und das wird auf die Dauer irgendwie langweilig!
Und da jetzt die dunkle Jahreszeit anbricht, wollte ich fragen, ob mir irgendjemand neue Touren erklären oder sogar zeigen kann.
Dummerweise kann ich wochentags nur ab 17 Uhr und am Wochenende stellenweise nur Sonntags mein Rad auspacken...
Herzlichen Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße!

PS: Ziemlich wohl fühle ich mich zur Zeit bei CC gepaart mit lustigen Single-Trails...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. September 2005)

Behle schrieb:
			
		

> Hai zusammen!
> 
> Ich wohne jetzt zwar schon ein Jahr in Erlangen, habe es aber bis jetzt nur zu einer mir bekannten Strecke im Reichs- und im Maiwald gebracht...
> Und das wird auf die Dauer irgendwie langweilig!
> ...



schau doch einfach mal in den erlangen nightride thread..... brauchst nur ne lampe


----------



## Behle (28. September 2005)

Danke; das mit dem Night-Ride klingt doch sehr gut; habt ihr ansonsten für eure Touren feste Termine?
und ne Lampe bräuchte ich auch endlich mal... Mal schauen, was mein Geldbeutel so hergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. September 2005)

Behle schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr ansonsten für eure Touren feste Termine?



nee, aber das wird auch meist im Erlangenernightridethread bekannt gemacht.


----------

